# Any place to fish near Palisades Park NJ?



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Going to visit some family up near Palisades Park NJ - any suggestions? Looking for a kid friendly (5 years old) place to do some bait soaking. Any help is much appreciated. :fishing:


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Ghost Crab,

Ross Dock, Englewood Boat Basin, Alpine Boat Basin and Piermont Pier are good places.

Not perfect for kids and you can get alot of snags but it is good. I heard that Ross Dock is getting a playground next week. I take my 6 year old there.

Also, there is a kids fishing contest on May 6th at Ross dock, if this is the weekend you are coming in.

To find more access areas, go to www.hrfa.us
Good Luck :fishing:


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

